# Good Variety Foods for S&S puffer



## fishkeeper06 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello all

I have a baby stars and stripes puffer that I have left under the care of my mother. I left the country for ten weeks but left very detailed instructions on how to take care of my little guy so I figured everything would be ok. I chose an easy food to feed(freeze dried krill, Hikari) because as my mother does not share my affinity for fish I didn't think she would be too keen on the idea of feeding live or frozen. Well now she informs me that my puffer and my baby panther grouper are starting to reject this food. It seems that they have gotten tired of the same thing over and over again. The water specs are fine and everything else she has reported back to me seems a-ok. I know these guys will grow big fast I've planned for it and I can't wait. I just want to make sure that they grow up strong and healthy. I know I've got to occasionally feed foods like snails or hard shelled crustaceans that the puffer can trim his beak on but what? Will they take freshwater pond snails? Would it be better to just go with ghost shrimp? Before I left I was feeding them frozen mysid shrimp which is one of my top choices when feeding fish. I tend to shy away as much as possible from feeding live foods because of the risk of infections but should I tell her to throw in some guppies just for variety? Any respones would be more than helpful. Thanks!


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

tell her to get some frozen food krill, prawn, brine, mysis, or prepared frozen marine mix formulas. Keep them off dry stuff and don't feed them live fresh water snails or fish or ghost shrimp its not good for saltwater fish.


----------

